# Nascar



## tgc (Feb 7, 2020)

Anyone keep up on nascar anymore? I don’t. Rants welcome.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 7, 2020)

I watch the green flag and the checkered....get a good nap in between.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 7, 2020)

The wife watches it regularly, me not so much anymore.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 7, 2020)

When #*3 *went under......it just wasn't the same anymore. I drive past Darlington racetrack several times a year and reminisce , I sure miss hearing that thunderous sound from years ago. Where I used to coon hunt you could hear Rockingham track on a clear night. Man that would get your blood pumping !  Only the mountains are forever.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2020)

Use to never miss one. Been to every tack in the South that they ran at. Had been a fan since the early 60's. I would just as soon watch water polo now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

What's Nascar?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2020)

My hubby loves it, so I watch it. Been to a few races. Now that's FUN!


----------



## maker4life (Feb 7, 2020)

Haven't been to race in seven years. Haven't watched a full race in six. I don't think I watched any last year.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 7, 2020)

I quit about 6 years ago. With all the chase, segments, and playoff nonsense, I wouldn't know what  was going on if I tried to watch it now.


----------



## tgc (Feb 7, 2020)

Agreed joepuppy. And I don’t think any of these teenyboppers can hold a candle to any of the original drivers.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 7, 2020)

Cookie cutter cars...cookie cutter drivers, like I said... the sound works good for a nap.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 7, 2020)

Nascar made a business decision to change to draw the younger crowd in. It has slowly killed the once thriving sport. What they don't understand is, parents and grandparents who were NASCAR fans would bring the next generation along for the ride. But by changing, they split the core of the fans. Bristol tickets used to be almost impossible to get. Now, pick where you'd like to sit. And the old Darlington's are almost extinct. Not to mentions the racers don't seem to be the kind of folks they used to be. But that's another story.


----------



## specialk (Feb 7, 2020)

yep


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 7, 2020)

Is NASCAR even having a season this year?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 7, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> What's Nascar?


Similar to the super bowl explanation that I gave you except this time it's a bunch of overpaid guys driving around in a circle while the France family makes rule changes so that one guy doesn't win too much and make people stop watching so that all the advertising time doesn't sell.


----------



## James12 (Feb 7, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> I quit about 6 years ago. With all the chase, segments, and playoff nonsense, I wouldn't know what  was going on if I tried to watch it now.



This


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm waiting for the electric cars


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

riprap said:


> I'm waiting for the electric cars


Won't be long now. No need for ear muffs and the high class folks can socialize in the stands!


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 7, 2020)

riprap said:


> I'm waiting for the electric cars



Guess they’ll have to redesign the race tracks.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 7, 2020)

I tape it and then fast forward and watch the last 20 laps that's when 90% action happens.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 7, 2020)

Just watched the movie 'Ford vs Ferrari' and it was really good. That's as close to a race that I've watched in 15 years


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 7, 2020)

When it went from the Budweiser 500 to the Tampon 250.....a lot of people checked out. Won’t let em swap paint anymore


----------



## srb (Feb 7, 2020)

The New France man is trying,Now that mr thrill pill is out......See if he can weasel his way back in......


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 8, 2020)

I used to be a NASCAR fan. No anymore.

I have always loved the drag strip and Road Atlanta as well. 

I still go to the drag strip and Road Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2020)

Stage racing is stupid.


----------



## specialk (Feb 8, 2020)

These came in the mail last month....double header....ill go to six or seven more before this november....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Stage racing is stupid.



didn't you like it when Chester was racing that stage to Elkader to get that money back to those people?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2020)

For those that are interested, there's some Daytona qualifying going on now. 



https://www.nascar.com/results/race_center/2020/nascar-cup-series/daytona-500/stn/livequalifying/ 

*Daytona 500 qualifying, underway (FOX)*




6-seconds 





*If you ain't first you're last*


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2020)

Nascar SUXS!


----------



## tcward (Feb 9, 2020)

Yep I watch it. Still enjoy it.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Stage racing is stupid.


It's actually made the racing better. Everything changes. Stick and ball sports not so much. There isn't much room for innovation in those. Unless your that Colin whatshisdink fella. He thought he was being innovative


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2020)

Who's on the pole??? 

No, it's not Danica.

Congrats to Ricky Stenhouse for qualifying & winning the #1 pole starting position on the front row. 



https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...pole-recap-results-speeds-ricky-stenhouse-jr/ 

*Ricky Stenhouse Jr. wins the pole for the 2020 Daytona 500*








*Stenhouse Jr. snags Daytona 500 pole | NASCAR at Daytona International Speedway*

Feb 9, 2020



> Ricky Stenhouse Jr. was fastest during Daytona 500 pole qualifying as he and Alex Bowman secured the front-row spots for The Great American Race.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> It's actually made the racing better. Everything changes. Stick and ball sports not so much. There isn't much room for innovation in those. Unless your that Colin whatshisdink fella. He thought he was being innovative



It is a gimmick, and it failed terribly.


----------



## ugajay (Feb 9, 2020)

I could be way off base, but when they started pushing road courses and places way out west, I figured this would happen. Everything got hyped up for a couple years and then those fans who were your base for so long get disinterested in a race in Las Vegas. What happened in my opinion is when Nascar decided it should be a whole nation thing. I personally liked the deep South connection. It ain't there no more


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> It is a gimmick, and it failed terribly.


Your stuck in the past bo$$. There are still millions of NASCAR fans. I bet it was better back in the day when there were only 2-3 competitive teams


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Who's on the pole???
> 
> No, it's not Danica.
> 
> ...


I can't stand stenhouse but that is a huge accomplishment for that team. He'll be competitive to. I think the fords race better than the chevys do though


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

ugajay said:


> I could be way off base, but when they started pushing road courses and places way out west, I figured this would happen. Everything got hyped up for a couple years and then those fans who were your base for so long get disinterested in a race in Las Vegas. What happened in my opinion is when Nascar decided it should be a whole nation thing. I personally liked the deep South connection. It ain't there no more


The connection is still there. They can't replace darlington or telledega. Cookie cutter tracks didn't help the cause. Phenix is a unique track that puts on a good race


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Your stuck in the past bo$$. There are still millions of NASCAR fans. I bet it was better back in the day when there were only 2-3 competitive teams




Guth so are the sold out crowds, high TV rating, and being on a waiting list to get tickets for Bristol. It was a gimmick to help plumenting viewership, and as I said if failed. They have tornn thousands of seats out at several of the tracks. A few of the newer fans may like it, but us old race fans hate stage racing, Lucky Dawg and the points playoff system. They should have had something a lot better in place before they kicked 50% of us out. They didn't.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I can't stand stenhouse but that is a huge accomplishment for that team. He'll be competitive to. I think the fords race better than the chevys do though



I do not recognize Stenhouse with his beard this year.  Not bad for Bowman winning the front row #2 position beside him.  Seems to move around each year with chevys running better one year, then toyotas the next year, & now this could be the fords year to run up front most of the season.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I do not recognize Stenhouse with his beard this year.  Not bad for Bowman winning the front row #2 position beside him.  Seems to move around each year with chevys running better one year, then toyotas the next year, & now this could be the fords year to run up front most of the season.


Chevy has been dominating for the front row every year. Wins,not so much. They are fast by themselves but not as good as the fords at drafting. Toyota is racing the Supra this year. The nose is unique to each make so the areodynamics are a little different between them


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

7 consecutive pole positions for Chevy


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Guth so are the sold out crowds, high TV rating, and being on a waiting list to get tickets for Bristol. It was a gimmick to help plumenting viewership, and as I said if failed. They have tornn thousands of seats out at several of the tracks. A few of the newer fans may like it, but us old race fans hate stage racing, Lucky Dawg and the points playoff system. They should have had something a lot better in place before they kicked 50% of us out. They didn't.


They didn't kick y'all out. You chose to leave. It's entertainment. There are far more NASCAR fans today than when you were an avid fan


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> They didn't kick y'all out. You chose to leave. It's entertainment. There are far more NASCAR fans today than when you were an avid fan




Guth, that jut aint right. If there are more fans today than back then, why did they tear down thousands of seats on the Back straight at Daytona. Last time I was there the track was sold out and every seat on the back straight was full. We use to have to order our tickets a couple of months early to get a seat before they sold out. Today you can call them up and ask them when does the race start, and they say when can you get here. They cant even keep a series sponsor anymore.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Chevy has been dominating for the front row every year. Wins,not so much. They are fast by themselves but not as good as the fords at drafting. Toyota is racing the Supra this year. The nose is unique to each make so the areodynamics are a little different between them



I defer & bow to your most excellent expertise.  I usually follow the races when I can watch them the 1st half of the season on free antenna tv, then track the races in the 2nd half on the Nascar website, but last season was the exception & lost track the 2nd half of the season.  Thanks for the good updates.  Going to take me some time to catch up on which drivers changed to whatever teams. 

I won't spend money on sports but I do try to keep up with whatever I can.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Guth, that jut aint right. If there are more fans today than back then, why did they tear down thousands of seats on the Back straight at Daytona. Last time I was there the track was sold out and every seat on the back straight was full. We use to have to order our tickets a couple of months early to get a seat before they sold out. Today you can call them up and ask them when does the race start, and they say when can you get here. They cant even keep a series sponsor anymore.


 Outside of the Daytona 500, NASCAR races weren't even televised until the 90's then it was on cable channels before everybody had cable. That's when popularity exploded and those grandstands started to be added. There will be upwards of 200,000 people at the 500 this year. Far more than any race you attended back in the 70's and 80's


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I defer & bow to your most excellent expertise.  I usually follow the races when I can watch them the 1st half of the season on free antenna tv, then track the races in the 2nd half on the Nascar website, but last season was the exception & lost track the 2nd half of the season.  Thanks for the good updates.  Going to take me some time to catch up on which drivers changed to whatever teams.
> 
> I won't spend money on sports but I do try to keep up with whatever I can.


I'm no expert. Just an avid fan. The sport has definitely changed over the years. That's what the old timers don't like. I havent attended anyraces in years because I don't like crowds. I may end up at one this year though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2020)

Winston Cup Series - 32 years

Nextel Cup Series = 3 years

Sprint Cup Series = 8 years

Monster Energy Series = NASCAR is hopefull they will be around for a few years

If they racing is so popular now, why has the cost of sponsorship gone way, way down?  HINT = it ain't because the market is growing.

When I was on the NAPA ad council, NAPA paid over 25 Million a year to sponsor Michael Waltrip.  and then laid out more money to sponsor the race in Atlanta.  And more money to fund other NASCAR functions.  This didn't count the $$$$ paid for tv ads.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2020)

from a  June 13, 2013 article



> Daytona International Speedway plans to slash its grandstand seating by 31%, to 101,000 seats from 146,000, as part of a renovation of the track that’s expected to cost up to $400 million.



why would you spend 400 million to cut seating capacity if your sport is growing???


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2020)

and why would NASCAR not give out attendance reports now?  They started that in 2013.  A track can report paid attendance to the public, but only with NASCAR approval


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Fist Flag to Flag coverage of  Nascar race was in 1979.  Their was fight at the end of the race, and shortly after that TV could not get enough of Nascar.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I'm no expert. Just an avid fan. The sport has definitely changed over the years. That's what the old timers don't like. I havent attended anyraces in years because I don't like crowds. I may end up at one this year though.



Compared to me, you're an expert.  I'm just a casual but regular observer in lots of sports update areas.  Tough for most of us to get use to changes which are bound to happen to most things over time.


----------



## riprap (Feb 9, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> from a  June 13, 2013 article
> 
> 
> 
> why would you spend 400 million to cut seating capacity if your sport is growing???


But Guth said there will be 200,000 there. They must have added 99,000 seats back.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2020)

riprap said:


> But Guth said there will be 200,000 there. They must have added 99,000 seats back.



nope.  they only have 101,000 seats there now.  there is some standing room, but I doubt there will be 200,000 people there


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

riprap said:


> But Guth said there will be 200,000 there. They must have added 99,000 seats back.


There will be over 75,000 in the infield. Have you ever been to Daytona?https://www.theguardian.com/sport/g...ousing-at-the-great-american-race-in-pictures


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nope.  they only have 101,000 seats there now.  there is some standing room, but I doubt there will be 200,000 people there


Read my link. It's mostly you old guys that gave up on NASCAR. They spent $400 million on renovations. Removing grand stands was part of that. Get your facts straight


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Read my link. It's mostly you old guys that gave up on NASCAR. They spent $400 million on renovations. Removing grand stands was part of that. Get your facts straight



that is exactly what I said.  They spent 400 million dollars and removed almost 50,000 seats.  The sport is shrinking. Period.  There is not the attendance there once was.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Fist Flag to Flag coverage of  Nascar race was in 1979.  Their was fight at the end of the race, and shortly after that TV could not get enough of Nascar.


There wasn't tv coverage of every race for many years. There were 120,000 fans at that race. 200,000 is greater than 120,000


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> that is exactly what I said.  They spent 400 million dollars and removed almost 50,000 seats.  The sport is shrinking. Period.  There is not the attendance there once was.


They spent $400 million on renovations. Removing the bleachers was part of that. Go back and reread the google link you looked up. Attendance peaked in the early 2000's. Not the 60's or 70's. There's still far more fans then that period


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2020)

> Daytona 500 attendance record
> *Attendance* for its marquee *Daytona 500* dropped from 200,000 in 2006 to 175,000 in 2010.
> Feb 8, 2019



and it is less now than it was in 2010.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> They spent $400 million on renovations. Removing the bleachers was part of that. Go back and reread the google link you looked up. Attendance peaked in the early 2000's. Not the 60's or 70's. There's still far more fans then that period


Nascar doesn’t have the fans it had which made it what it was.
Empty seats missing seats and matching identical cars isnt what Daytona was.
I had about 15 avid race attendees that often traveled to surrounding states every year. Now none of them participate in watching much less going.
A highlight and a wreck and that’s all the nascar I can handle anymore.
I’d much rather watch a classic.
I was at this race in dega to watch him specificly do this! Unreal he was.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I'm no expert. Just an avid fan. The sport has definitely changed over the years. That's what the old timers don't like. I havent attended anyraces in years because I don't like crowds. I may end up at one this year though.



Wait a couple of more years and you wont have to worry about crowds. People do not ike the product they are putting out.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 9, 2020)

There has always been a several year waiting list to get a seat at Bristol (someone had to die before you could get one), last year one could walk up to the gates at the green flag and buy a prime ticket. When they have empty seats there..well, enough said.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2020)

Batjack said:


> There has always been a several year waiting list to get a seat at Bristol (someone had to die before you could get one), last year one could walk up to the gates at the green flag and buy a prime ticket. When they have empty seats there..well, enough said.


^this

especially the night race there


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 10, 2020)

They have made too many rules trying to control every aspect of car building and have a feild of identical cars for the most part. I haven't watched a race in a long tine


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Wait a couple of more years and you wont have to worry about crowds. People do not ike the product they are putting out.


You don't like it. There's still more fans than the 60's-80's. NASCAR isn't going anywhere


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2020)

Here you go negative Nancy's https://www.google.com/search?q=fox+contract+with+nascar&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari the networks wouldn't pay that kind of money for that many years if nobody was watching.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 10, 2020)

tgc said:


> Anyone keep up on nascar anymore? I don’t. Rants welcome.




clash was a wreck fest


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2020)

TV rating have dropped like a rock.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2020)

Do you have a source for that or is this your opinion?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 10, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> clash was a wreck fest



Saw the news reports about the 2020 Daytona Busch Clash only had 6 cars finish the race.



https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2020/02/09/erik-jones-wins-crash-filled-busch-clash-at-daytona/ 

*Erik Jones wins crash-filled Busch Clash at Daytona*


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2020)

You can spin it any way you want it. I'll bet my last dollar there won't be $75,000 people in the infield, not even close. The people I know that watched it regularly don't anymore. Those same people still watch football and baseball. The product they put on the track has nothing to do with the dwindling support. The changes they made to crown a champion, the way it takes more luck than skill to win the biggest race and lack of likeable drivers has more to do with it. For every 4 they have lost they may have gained 1. Sponsors leaving too. Drivers living like rockstars and tearing up equipment.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2020)

Try to find a race if you dont have cable or a dish after the Daytona 500. All the major networks ued to bid on them. Now you got Networks like, TNN and TBS carrying them


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2020)

Now Nascar is bragging how the drop in TV ratings has slowed.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2020)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveca...numbers-has-slowed-dramatically/#40750c7677f3

From the article above. 

"Make no mistake: the TV numbers are not exactly going up again, and it is very unlikely that they ever will match the numbers from 10 years ago. But they are not plummeting, either. Maybe that is no reason to jump for joy, but this is good news because it is not more bad news."


----------



## Stroker (Feb 10, 2020)

Cable TV is the reason for low attendance. Been a fan since the 70's and have been to most of the tracks within 300 miles of Atlanta. Last race I attended was the 1994 Atlanta race that was snowed out. Now I would rather sit at home in my comfy recliner, a refrigerator full of my favorite cold beer and plenty of my favorite snacks a few dozen steps away in the kitchen, clean bathroom even closer, and get to watch all the replays of the wrecks, not to mention the $$$ I'm saving. I now prefer go to the local 3/8 dirt track on Saturday night, great up close racing with a few driver or fan fights thrown in as a bonus.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2020)

Nascar is still more popular than Big10 football. That says a lot.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2020)

Cup Series Duels 1 & 2 tonight at 7pm & 8:45pm to set the field for the Daytona lineup. 



https://www.nascar.com/weekend-schedule/Daytona-International-Speedway 

*THURSDAY, FEBRUARY 13*

7 p.m. ET - Bluegreen Vacations Duel 1


8:45 p.m. ET - Bluegreen Vacations Duel 2


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 13, 2020)

Must be pretty popular with our president. He'll be there


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 13, 2020)

I just had a brainstorm. If you don't like NASCAR then don't watch it. So easy even a caveman could do it


----------



## Stroker (Feb 13, 2020)

Guess I'm one of the few who actually like the new racing packages. Now most of the cars are pretty much equal in performance and driver skill and pit strategy come more into play. In the old days it was not uncommon for a good driver with a superior car to drive away from the field and maybe even lap half of the field. A good example of this was the 89 spring Atlanta race me and my brother attended, Dale Earnhardt had lapped all but the 2nd,3rd and 4th place cars about half way through the race, now that was a boring race. It was announced later if he could have run 5-6 more laps before a pit stop for fuel he would have lapped the field. The only excitement was when The King hit the wall with about 30 laps to go. Thank god we didn't run out of beer that day, we'd probably left half way through the race. Give me today's racing any day over the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 13, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Cup Series Duels 1 & 2 tonight at 7pm & 8:45pm to set the field for the Daytona lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be watching. Should be some really great racing.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 13, 2020)

Stroker said:


> I'll be watching. Should be some really great racing.


Or crashing Hopefully more racing than crashing. I'll be tuned in to.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 13, 2020)

I'll be watching, because I've watched it since the 60's. Yesterday is dead and gone. Never again will drivers work on, or build their cars. That, along with money and safety has created the style of racing and the crashing. Although racing is about building the fastest car on race day, the rules have made it more competitive. It's still racing and I love it. I have a cousin that races. If nothing else, the current situation of Nascar will make the Super Late Model racing important again. Gresham Motorsports Park will be back in business this year. Maybe Lanier will return to glory as well.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Feb 13, 2020)

Stroker said:


> Guess I'm one of the few who actually like the new racing packages. Now most of the cars are pretty much equal in performance and driver skill and pit strategy come more into play. In the old days it was not uncommon for a good driver with a superior car to drive away from the field and maybe even lap half of the field. A good example of this was the 89 spring Atlanta race me and my brother attended, Dale Earnhardt had lapped all but the 2nd,3rd and 4th place cars about half way through the race, now that was a boring race. It was announced later if he could have run 5-6 more laps before a pit stop for fuel he would have lapped the field. The only excitement was when The King hit the wall with about 30 laps to go. Thank god we didn't run out of beer that day, we'd probably left half way through the race. Give me today's racing any day over the 80's and 90's.


Only bad thing to me about today’s racing is the points chase. I think it’s more deserving to give the title to the guy with the most points all season not just the guy who gets lucky the last 5 or 6 races other than that I like it. The stage racing makes most of the field actually race not ride around protecting the car until 50 or 60 laps left and then try to get to the front. It’s nice to see a guy with talent compete not just the guy with the biggest bank account


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2020)

Too bad Atlanta is not listed so guess Nascar does not own that track.  S 



https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/...r-signs-verizon-upgrade-wireless-5g-12-tracks 

*NASCAR signs Verizon to upgrade wireless to 5G at 12 tracks*



> Verizon will work with NASCAR to upgrade in-venue wireless communication service over the next three years.






> Verizon becomes the official wireless and 5G partner for the stock car racing series and the Wi-Fi partner at the 12 tracks, which host 19 of the 36 Cup Series races: Auto Club Speedway in Fontana (California), Chicagoland, Darlington, Daytona, Homestead-Miami, Martinsville, Michigan, ISM Raceway near Phoenix, Richmond, Talladega and Watkins Glen.






> Eleven tracks not owned by NASCAR also host Cup Series races. It will be up to their promoters to decide if a similar upgrade will be taken.


----------



## LonePine (Feb 13, 2020)

I got a $17 haircut at Great Clips last year and they gave me a voucher to get two free tickets to the Atlanta race.  That's how desperate they are to get folks through the turnstiles. Don't even see the local minor league baseball team giving tickets away


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2020)

Our GREAT President will be attending the Daytona 500 this weekend.


----------



## specialk (Feb 13, 2020)

LonePine said:


> I got a $17 haircut at Great Clips last year and they gave me a voucher to get two free tickets to the Atlanta race.  That's how desperate they are to get folks through the turnstiles. Don't even see the local minor league baseball team giving tickets away



lots of corporate sponsors give away tickets to employees and customers.....this is nothing new.....


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 14, 2020)

LonePine said:


> I got a $17 haircut at Great Clips last year and they gave me a voucher to get two free tickets to the Atlanta race.  That's how desperate they are to get folks through the turnstiles. Don't even see the local minor league baseball team giving tickets away


I can get all the free tickets to braves games I want. Are they desperate to get people in the seats.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Did you guys see that Doc on Netflix about Willy Ribbs,,,,the black race car driver,,,,he raced in Nascar, briefly,,,,didn't go over to well,,,,kinda like a lead balloon,,,,


----------



## oldguy (Feb 14, 2020)

WAIT! Wait! Driving a car around and around in circles is a sport?


----------



## specialk (Feb 14, 2020)

oldguy said:


> WAIT! Wait! Driving a car around and around in circles is a sport?



Yep.....everything else is just a game....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 14, 2020)

Congrats to Logano & Byron on the duel wins.

Looks like Daytona is still popular.

Key word "momentum", sounds like everyone wants it going into the big race.



https://www.nascar.com/results/race...uegreen-vacations-duel-1-at-daytona/stn/race/ 

Duel 1 Results



https://www.nascar.com/results/race...uegreen-vacations-duel-2-at-daytona/stn/race/ 

Duel 2 Results



https://www.espn.com/racing/story/_...illiam-byron-win-daytona-500-qualifying-races

*Joey Logano, William Byron win Daytona 500 qualifying races*



> "We are going to use this momentum as it should be. I feel we didn't luck into this,'' Byron said. "We just went out there and raced. That's what we did."





> "It's the (qualifying) Duels, not the Daytona 500," said Logano, "but momentum is momentum."





https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/...0-announces-fifth-straight-grandstand-sellout

*Daytona 500 announces fifth straight grandstand sellout*



> all reserved grandstand seats have been purchased for the 62nd running of "The Great American Race





> Some specialty tickets remain, including access to premium hospitality areas, the infield and the pre-race concert featuring country/pop star Darius Rucker





> President Donald Trump will serve as grand marshal and give the command for drivers to start their engines. He will be the first sitting president since George W. Bush in 2004 to attend the Daytona 500.





> Retired NASCAR star Dale Earnhardt Jr. will serve as honorary starter and wave the green flag






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228154350234669056


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227626494266150912


----------



## oldguy (Feb 14, 2020)

specialk said:


> Yep.....everything else is just a game....


OH. OK.
I drove I-285 one time. That count?


----------



## specialk (Feb 14, 2020)

oldguy said:


> OH. OK.
> I drove I-285 one time. That count?



If you only made left turns i reckon....


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 14, 2020)

oldguy said:


> OH. OK.
> I drove I-285 one time. That count?


Only if you did it with your best base layers on, with the windows rolled up, with the heat cranked wide open. Make sure you pass every car you see, too. While talking to the dealership on bluetooth about how your car has been running. Since you won't make a lap probably, and barrel roll through the junction. After you crawl out wave at the rubberneckers as they pass by. Make sure and take a picture waving out of the ambulance, so you can send us autographed copies on Monday. And be ready to answer all the inboxes, because we will want to hear about it. Oh, and wear a heart rate monitor. If you don't make it, we are going to boo you till the cows come home.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I just had a brainstorm. If you don't like NASCAR then don't watch it. So easy even a caveman could do it


That's the thing.. Most of us use to love it. We attended races, bought merchandise, camped in the in-field and traveled out of state to watch it.

Then the Yankees got involved in Nascar and destroyed it.

Just like everything Yankees try to improve.. they fail.. 

We have a right to complain and make fun of the tight jean wearing Nascar drivers of today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Must be pretty popular with our president. He'll be there


It's called "campaigning". Nothing more.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 14, 2020)

XIronheadX said:


> Only if you did it with your best base layers on, with the windows rolled up, with the heat cranked wide open. Make sure you pass every car you see, too. While talking to the dealership on bluetooth about how your car has been running. Since you won't make a lap probably, and barrel roll through the junction. After you crawl out wave at the rubberneckers as they pass by. Make sure and take a picture waving out of the ambulance, so you can send us autographed copies on Monday. And be ready to answer all the inboxes, because we will want to hear about it. Oh, and wear a heart rate monitor. If you don't make it, we are going to boo you till the cows come home.



Done a 10 lap NASCAR experience at Atlanta two years ago. Only allowed five cars on the track at a time, passing allowed when your spotter gave you the OK, cars were governed to 150. My ten lap average was 138. When I climbed out I was soaked with sweat and my heart rate was probably close to 150. Best thrill of my life and wanting to go again this year, maybe do Talladega or Daytona. I can't imagine doing that for 500 miles with 43 cars on the track really racing.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 14, 2020)

Stroker said:


> Done a 10 lap NASCAR experience at Atlanta two years ago. Only allowed five cars on the track at a time, passing allowed when your spotter gave you the OK, cars were governed to 150. My ten lap average was 138. When I climbed out I was soaked with sweat and my heart rate was probably close to 150. Best thrill of my life and wanting to go again this year, maybe do Talladega or Daytona. I can't imagine doing that for 500 miles with 43 cars on the track really racing.


Imagine if it was on a smaller track with all those cars, non stop gas, brake, and wrestling that wheel. Someone banging on your bumper, lol. I'm sure you had a great experience.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's called "campaigning". Nothing more.



Trump don't care!
 He'll been riding in the new Nascar One to the track. ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Formula is much more better than Nascar,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Formula is much more better than Nascar,,,,




See what I'm talking about!! ^that's^ what the Yankees wanted to turn Nascar into!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Trump don't care!
> He'll been riding in the new Nascar One to the track. ?
> 
> View attachment 1002890


They're fun to ride in.. And drive! I took my turn in Petty's Racing School down at AMS..


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> See what I'm talking about!! ^that's^ what the Yankees wanted to turn Nascar into!


? ? ? ?,,,,Nascar was ruined a long time ago,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2020)

oldguy said:


> WAIT! Wait! Driving a car around and around in circles is a sport?


Horses do it too and it sure is fun! Lots o $$ at that Caintucky Derby.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 14, 2020)

I used to pal around and hunt with the dude who did some low level track racing around the state. He was just pure driver and didn't have his own car.
He was bat guano nuts on a dirt bike and way braver than me with speed on the highway.
Yet he said did he didn't have the guts to hang with some of the drivers he was racing with around the tracks. I can imagine it takes about 10 times more bat guano than that to get to where your average nascar driver is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

The glory days of Nascar are over,,,,I used to like it,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

MC road racing,,,,now that's racing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Or MX,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Did you guys see that Doc on Netflix about Willy Ribbs,,,,the black race car driver,,,,he raced in Nascar, briefly,,,,didn't go over to well,,,,kinda like a lead balloon,,,,



It was because of a lack of talent. He was brought along to quick.


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Feb 14, 2020)

Nascar is still a whole lot better than watching basketball.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> It was because of a lack of talent. He was brought along to quick.


No,he was great,especially in the Trans am racing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

XD40CHRIS said:


> Nascar is still a whole lot better than watching basketball.


Give ya this one,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 14, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> It was because of a lack of talent. He was brought along to quick.


He won three races in a row,,,,and check out his record in England,,,,


----------



## oldguy (Feb 14, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Horses do it too and it sure is fun! Lots o $$ at that Caintucky Derby.


'em horses, now they're sho' 'nuff athaletes!!


----------



## oldguy (Feb 14, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I used to pal around and hunt with the dude who did some low level track racing around the state. He was just pure driver and didn't have his own car.
> He was bat guano nuts on a dirt bike and way braver than me with speed on the highway.
> Yet he said did he didn't have the guts to hang with some of the drivers he was racing with around the tracks. I can imagine it takes about 10 times more bat guano than that to get to where your average nascar driver is.


I dang sho' couldn't do it!
I don't even like the go-cart track!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

tgc said:


> Anyone keep up on nascar anymore? I don’t. Rants welcome.



Id rather sweep my garage floor with a paintbrush than watch that snoozfest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2020)

oldguy said:


> 'em horses, now they're sho' 'nuff athaletes!!


And them little jockey's sure can drive those horses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

XD40CHRIS said:


> Nascar is still a whole lot better than watching basketball.



You sure are making a point that they both suck!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 14, 2020)

Nascar keeps giving away more money honey.



https://www.espn.com/racing/story/_...le-record-236-million-purse-daytona-500-field

*NASCAR to dole out record $23.6 million purse for Daytona 500 field*



> hadn't released payouts since the 2015 season





> NASCAR has experienced significant changes to its business model in recent years, with sponsorship dollars dwindling





> Daytona 500 purse grew steadily since the race's inception in 1959. Lee Petty took home nearly $20,000 for winning the inaugural "Great American Race." This year's winner will receive an undisclosed amount





> purse topped $1 million in 1985 and rose to a little more than $18 million in 2015






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228449065148571651


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2020)

MAGA


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2020)

Rumor has the Prez taking a lap in the Beast before Sundays race.....


----------



## cramer (Feb 15, 2020)

I hope he comes to Atlanta . 
Rumors are  if this race does not succeed  in a good gate, it will shut down


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2020)

cramer said:


> I hope he comes to Atlanta .
> Rumors are  if this race does not succeed  in a good gate, it will shut down





That would be awesome!..see post #26....


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 15, 2020)

With Trump being the Grand Marshall at Daytona I have a new respect for NASCAR. 

I won't watch it, but I'm impressed none the less.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2020)

You missed it.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 16, 2020)

How did I know he was gonna say it that way?


----------



## Batjack (Feb 16, 2020)

He's pacing the field!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2020)

That was GREAT!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 16, 2020)

Still Great! Gonna last all day at least Trump’s winning it!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 16, 2020)

4 hrs of pre race and they park the cars after 15 sprinkles...??


----------



## srb (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks like a few trump votes in the stands !!!

Did not see ******
Billionaire bern
Tonto waren
Purple pete
Bloomdump


----------



## antharper (Feb 16, 2020)

Who won ?


----------



## Batjack (Feb 16, 2020)

antharper said:


> Who won ?


Our President's still leading as far as I know.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 17, 2020)

The liberals started crying and rained it out. Tomorrow....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2020)

Disappointing they did not get the race in, but at least it was not cancelled after only 20-laps, just delayed until Monday at 4pm.

Hope your favorite wins.



https://www.foxnews.com/auto/daytona-500-postponed-to-monday-afternoon-following-rain-delays



> postponed the Daytona 500 to Monday afternoon, following a series of rain delays





> race will resume Monday at 4 p.m. ET





> postponement came after two lengthy delays totaling over three hours





> first delay came moments after Trump's motorcade completed a ceremonial parade lap






https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...ed-until-monday-because-of-inclement-weather/



> 62nd running of the Daytona 500 will resume at 4 p.m. ET on Monday





> When the red flag waved Sunday, pole winner Ricky Stenhouse Jr. was still in the lead in the No. 47 JTG Daugherty Racing Chevrolet. Stenhouse led all 20 of the opening laps.





> Joey Logano, in the No. 22 Team Penske Ford, was in second place, with Aric Almirola, Ryan Newman and Kevin Harvick rounding out the top five. When the race resumes, there will be 45 laps remaining in Stage 1 of the three-stage race.






https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...ed-until-monday-because-of-inclement-weather/

*LEADERBOARD*



> *See current running order*






https://www.nascar.com/weekend-schedule/Daytona-International-Speedway

*MONDAY, FEBRUARY 17*



> 4 p.m. ET - Daytona 500





> 7 p.m. ET - Press Pass (post race)






19-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229152605768704000


22-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229140787516104704


53-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229154357855313920


3-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229239086185164801


7-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229390079308845056


----------



## specialk (Feb 17, 2020)

E


antharper said:


> Who won ?



Everybody.....MAGA


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2020)

Pre-race show starts an hour early today at 3pm.



https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2020/02/17/watch-live-updates-daytona-monday/

*Watch live: Updates from Daytona, 3 p.m. ET*



> will go live from the garage at Daytona International Speedway at 3 p.m. ET later today. Host Alex Weaver will take in the sights and sounds from the birthplace of speed — check out the action in the garage and talk to drivers about what to expect on the track today




See NASCAR website, Youtube channel, Facebook, or Twitter.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2020)

Awesome Bill's son Chase Elliott from Georgia wins Stage 1 of the Daytona 500.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229523858778140672


12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229524760800849920


https://www.cbssports.com/nascar/ne...ns-stage-one-of-the-great-american-race/live/ 

*2020 Daytona 500 results: Live updates as Chase Elliott wins stage one of the Great American Race*



https://www.nascar.com/results/racecenter/2020/nascar-cup-series/daytona-500 

*LEADERBOARD *

*TIMELINE*



> 66 LAP - #9 wins Stage 1


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 17, 2020)

Lap 138 now, all bunched up


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

Trumps still winning it no matter what the stats say.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 17, 2020)

Wish there wa a Trump car, that would really sends the left off the deep end!
34 laps to go, Chase moved up from 17 to 6th and back to 13th in a flash.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 17, 2020)

Logano causes another wreck......his specialty.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Wish there wa a Trump car, that would really sends the left off the deep end!
> 34 laps to go, Chase moved up from 17 to 6th and back to 13th in a flash.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2020)

Lots of wrecks hear at the end of the race & going into overtime.  Currently under red flag conditions cleaning up the wrecks on the track.



https://www.nascar.com/results/racecenter/2020/nascar-cup-series/daytona-500# 

*LEADERBOARD*


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

It's good to see some fellow forum members watching the Daytona 500


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

On a Monday


----------



## TomC (Feb 17, 2020)

WOW


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

TomC said:


> WOW


IKR?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

If you don't think that was exciting,something is wrong with you


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hope Ryan is okay.


----------



## srb (Feb 17, 2020)

Hope Newman is ok...


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hope Ryan is okay.


It looked like they were talking to him


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 17, 2020)

Not good !


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

I saw no hes ok sign


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

That is bad


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2020)

That was pretty scary..hope all is well


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

Hit him in the drivers door


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 17, 2020)

This does not look good for Ryan. He is in my prayer


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

Deerhead said:


> This does not look good for Ryan. He is in my prayer


X2


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

He’s definitely hurt bad.
Reminds me of...
I hope not but I fear the worst here.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He’s definitely hurt bad.
> Reminds me of...
> I hope not but I fear the worst here.



That’s exactly what I thought. That was a wicked impact with the wall


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He’s definitely hurt bad.
> Reminds me of...
> I hope not but I fear the worst here.


Yep. These cars are safer these days though


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> That’s exactly what I thought. That was a wicked impact with the wall


He got hit in the drivers door when he was upside down


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. These cars are safer these days though


Not that hit.
It folded the roll cage. Sparks took his breath.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

They’ve taken too long to say hes ok.
He’s not Ok.


----------



## leroy (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> He’s definitely hurt bad.
> Reminds me of...
> I hope not but I fear the worst here.


Me also told wife commentators said he was being taken to hospital,  but  no he is talking or he is ok


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

Man I hope Newman is ok. That hit to the driver door was nasty.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> He got hit in the drivers door when he was upside down



This.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

No


leroy said:


> Me also told wife commentators said he was being taken to hospital,  but  no he is talking or he is ok


No video shown of him exiting or being pulled from the car or a wave or the crew hurrying at the beginning.
They all were kneeling and staring inside. He’s not well.
All the hardness of the hits were directed to the drivers seat.
I’m almost certain is not good.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 17, 2020)

Hearing from the infield, roll cage failure. Thoughts and prayers....


----------



## srb (Feb 17, 2020)

He was in the air ,Then down left side at 190ish, By another car....

 New Safety technology ,Might have saved his life tonight***


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

I can't pull up anything from the Internet


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.businessinsider.com/daytona-500-wreck-ryan-newman-2020-2?amp


----------



## specialk (Feb 17, 2020)

Screen went up to shield the rescue....no replays or closeups of emerg crews.....no official word of condition.....praying hard for Ryan


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 17, 2020)

That's all I can fiNd


----------



## srb (Feb 17, 2020)

Some chatter is going on, Doesn’t sound good ..


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 17, 2020)

The somber tone of Gordon and Joy giving the update was what was worrisome to me. Also media was told to leave put road and black screens used to block fan view. I’m afraid Daytona may have claimed another. Sure hope I’m very wrong, and praying the same.


----------



## specialk (Feb 17, 2020)

Gibbs apoligizing for celebrating in victory lane.....


----------



## Horns (Feb 17, 2020)

Greene728 said:


> The somber tone of Gordon and Joy giving the update was what was worrisome to me. Also media was told to leave put road and black screens used to block fan view. I’m afraid Daytona may have claimed another. Sure hope I’m very wrong, and praying the same.


I believe that you could be right. I can’t find anything online about it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 17, 2020)

saw on facebook that he was given CPR before transport... might just be FB rumor, but you never know


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Stickers (Feb 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229569848230809601
pray he’s ok ?


----------



## srb (Feb 17, 2020)

They screened of the car, Ambulance the whole scene ***

Pictures I just looked at ,I hope he survived *** It looked very bad..


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Man..I hope y’all are wrong but in this case..no news may not be good news


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 17, 2020)

Found a video thru Twitter. Possible CPR, screened the stretcher to the ambulance. Didn't see the car covered on the wrecker though. Prayers it turns out okay.


----------



## dirtnap (Feb 17, 2020)

As safe as those cars are now, that was the worst possible angle for an impact


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 17, 2020)

It was a terrible crash.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 17, 2020)

I quit nascar when fireball Roberts died


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229584535953854465


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

After watching several times, I see no possible positive in that.
Add the reactions were getting and the News will be bad I believe.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 17, 2020)

I don’t watch Nascar as much as I used to. Me and some guys were watching it at work and I made the comment that the wrecks make it a lot more interesting. After watching that wreck I kinda feel guilty for even thinking that. I pray hes ok


----------



## RedHills (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> After watching several times, I see no possible positive in that.
> Add the reactions were getting and the News will be bad I believe.



Agreed...but man I watched the Geoff Bodine truck crash in 2000 unfold below me at about 30 yrds. Hoping beyond hope for any good outcome!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

RedHills said:


> Agreed...but man I watched the Geoff Bodine truck crash in 2000 unfold below me at about 30 yrds. Hoping beyond hope for any good outcome!


Yes but my heart is sunk at the thought of this one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

Just saw he and his wife separated on Thursday? What a tough run of luck. 

Prayers for Newman


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have seen a heck of a lots of wrecks in Nascar during the past 40 plus years BUT this was one of the worst impacts due to the location of the impact right on his driver door with his car being upside down and off of the ground somewhat at the point of impact.  Then his car traveled what seemed like forever upside down and all that I saw on the replay was constant pieces of metal and heavy sparks flying that just completely was covering the entire area of what should have been the drivers seat area.  I hope that I am wrong but it looked like possibly the roll cage driver compartment maybe was compromised somewhat.  I have always been amazed just how many safety features are installed in these "rocket Racecars" and it is really hard to believe the true outcomes of hundreds of wrecks where the drivers was unscathed time after time over all of these years.

However, my gut feeling is that Ryan Newman was most likely seriously injured or might have even paid the ultimate price with this crash tonight.  My Prayers are with the Nascar Family tonight for hopefully some better news soon.

I am editing this post to also say that....SINCE I THOUGHT THIS FACT EARLIER TONIGHT WHILE WATCHING (AND SOME ALSO YESTERDAY, I WILL STATE IT HERE.  THERE ARE A  COUPLE OF SUPER AGGRESSIVE DRIVERS THAT SHOULD BE BANNED FROM NASCAR FOR THEIR CONTINUED ANTICS.   HOWEVER, THEY WERE NOT ONE OF THE DRIVERS THAT ULTIMATELY CAUSED THIS PARTICULAR BAD ACCIDENT TONIGHT.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

Good lord


----------



## srb (Feb 17, 2020)

The pictures of the car afterwards says it all***


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229573906849312768


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2020)

We all live and die by the sword we pick. In my occupation I can be electrocuted or be subjected to diseases. My wife is terminally ill with cancer. She watched most of the race. We shot a game of pool while the race was on. She said so you will respect me before I die. I said I always have. Neither one of us is promised tomorrow.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 17, 2020)

Hate this. The news blackout is ominous.


----------



## specialk (Feb 17, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I have seen a heck of a lots of wrecks in Nascar during the past 40 plus years BUT this was one of the worst impacts due to the location of the impact right on his driver door with his car being upside down and off of the ground somewhat at the point of impact.  Then his car traveled what seemed like forever upside down and all that I saw on the replay was constant pieces of metal and heavy sparks flying that just completely was covering the entire area of what should have been the drivers seat area.  I hope that I am wrong but it looked like possibly the roll cage driver compartment maybe was compromised somewhat.  I have always been amazed just how many safety features are installed in these "rocket Racecars" and it is really hard to believe the true outcomes of hundreds of wrecks where the drivers was unscathed time after time over all of these years.
> 
> However, my gut feeling is that Ryan Newman was most likely seriously injured or might have even paid the ultimate price with this crash tonight.  My Prayers are with the Nascar Family tonight for hopefully some better news soon.
> 
> I am editing this post to also say that....SINCE I THOUGHT THIS FACT EARLIER TONIGHT WHILE WATCHING (AND SOME ALSO YESTERDAY, I WILL STATE IT HERE.  THERE ARE A  COUPLE OF SUPER AGGRESSIVE DRIVERS THAT SHOULD BE BANNED FROM NASCAR FOR THEIR CONTINUED ANTICS.   HOWEVER, THEY WERE NOT ONE OF THE DRIVERS THAT ULTIMATELY CAUSED THIS PARTICULAR BAD ACCIDENT TONIGHT.



Newman was blocking blaney, which he should have, but you block you set yourself up for a wreck.....happened a dozen times this week and caused many wrecks since last sunday.....product of speedway racing....nobody was at fault here..last quarter mile nobody lifts....praying hard for newman....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 17, 2020)

things like this are because of the restrictor plate racing the nut jobs at Nascar started years ago. All it does is bunch them all up, and because of the lack of h.p., no one can pull away and run by himself

Let them build all the hp they can build, and limit the speeds by the tire width.  It will put the skill back in the hands of the drivers.  It will separate the cars. It would be the best racing anyone has seen in 30 years


----------



## Horns (Feb 17, 2020)

Nearly 2 hours later and no news. I believe it’s really bad


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 17, 2020)

tgc said:


> Anyone keep up on nascar anymore? I don’t. Rants welcome.



Record and watch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 17, 2020)

I NEVER watch nascar, but for whatever reason, I decided to watch the last few minutes. That was a terrible wreck. Hard to believe dude wasn't instantly killed in that wreck. That really was scary!


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 17, 2020)

Serious but non life threatening...


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 17, 2020)

My God, check this out! That first video is crazy!


----------



## RedHills (Feb 17, 2020)

XIronheadX said:


> Serious but non life threatening...


 
Yes...that is the statement put out by Nascar.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

Good for him!


----------



## specialk (Feb 17, 2020)

Repoets are hes alive but serious cond ....non life threatening injurys....thank god...


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 17, 2020)

He was hit on the drivers side as he came down from the flip. That's what concerned me the most. And of course, hope dude will be okay.


----------



## Stickers (Feb 17, 2020)

nascar statement 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229603075549286400


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, just got this foxnews alert -


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

That was one heck of a finish.


----------



## Horns (Feb 17, 2020)

Someone was looking out for ole Rocketman


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 17, 2020)

His car was at rest height wise before the car plowed into his door and rocketing him twenty feet in the air then landing on the drivers side pillar add the slide of sparks and fire. I don’t believe the doctors know the full extent of this crash yet.
Internal bleeding of the brain doesn’t always show in time and he’s not healed and healthy yet. If he lives I doubt he doesn’t retire due to this crash.
Im not bashing the man one bit, I feel the wreck was very unhealthy and nasty stuff.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> His car was at rest height wise before the car plowed into his door and rocketing him twenty feet in the air then landing on the drivers side pillar add the slide of sparks and fire. I don’t believe the doctors know the full extent of this crash yet.
> Internal bleeding of the brain doesn’t always show in time and he’s not healed and healthy yet. If he lives I doubt he doesn’t retire due to this crash.
> Im not bashing the man one bit, I feel the wreck was very unhealthy and nasty stuff.



I’m thinking similar to you. Probable career ending. But I’ve been wrong before. Hope he does well in his future.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 17, 2020)

Great news! Whatever he decides to do afterwards is up to him. I've always been a Newman fan and wish him the best either way. He's always been a great racer and a class act IMO. If he does hang up the helmet, he's definitely earned that choice. 
Godspeed Rocket Man!


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 17, 2020)

They always joke about Ryan J Newman having no neck. That probably was a good thing today. We will have to wait and see what his injuries are. They drive with broken necks, collar bones, wrists and everything else. Warriors


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2020)

RedHills said:


> Agreed...but man I watched the Geoff Bodine truck crash in 2000 unfold below me at about 30 yrds. Hoping beyond hope for any good outcome![/QUOTE
> 
> That was the worst crash, I have ever seen at Daytona'
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...1A0CFC9B8E5D7CEBCEA11A0CFC9B8E5D7CE&FORM=VIRE


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

Lawd


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 18, 2020)

Thoughts & prayers with Ryan Newman & his family.



Fox Nascar Retweeted: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229616169298137088


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229602665170112514


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229602655883886592


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 18, 2020)

In case you missed it . . . 



Time = 1:48 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229577113491136512


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2020)

No way he would have survived that without the HANS device. That was wicked. Prayers for the Newman family.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 18, 2020)

This was a bad wreck. I blurted out OMG when it happened. Knew instantly it was bad.
So relieved to hear Newman survived, but he’s in bad shape. Continue to pray for Rocketman’s recovery.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2020)

specialk said:


> Newman was blocking blaney, which he should have, but you block you set yourself up for a wreck.....happened a dozen times this week and caused many wrecks since last sunday.....product of speedway racing....nobody was at fault here..last quarter mile nobody lifts....praying hard for newman....



The two really over-aggressive drivers that I was referring to had nothing to do with this last lap melee last night.  One of them was already out of the race and thankfully finished past the 30th place.  These two just drive crazy most every week and tend to wreck other drivers along their paths.   I am well aware that on the last lap of the Daytona 500 and most every other race that all bets are off for every driver as they all want to win this race.   Heck, I even love it when Kyle Busch takes out these two drivers even if it was on the 1st lap of every race !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2020)

specialk said:


> Newman was blocking blaney, which he should have, but you block you set yourself up for a wreck.....happened a dozen times this week and caused many wrecks since last sunday.....product of speedway racing....nobody was at fault here..last quarter mile nobody lifts....praying hard for newman....



And with the car of today all are such equals that bumper to bumper is going to lead to these wrecks.

#PrayforRyan


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

specialk said:


> Gibbs apoligizing for celebrating in victory lane.....


 
and that they should!

SUCKCAR is going to get somebody killed with this OT stuff on these type of tracks, its that simple.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 18, 2020)

I actually turned it on with ten to go. Pretty exciting racing. Really hate to see what happened to Newman. He's one of the old school boys and I was rooting him on to finish with the win.

That green, white, checker destroyed a BUNCH of cars last night.

Glad it's not life threatening injuries. He was in that car WAY to long!

I think Nascar should run on Monday's more often. I might want the end of some races if they did.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 18, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> No way he would have survived that without the HANS device. That was wicked. Prayers for the Newman family.



In the "modern era" Nascar has been great in responding to these incidents with enhancements for safety sake. Might see another here like the mid 90's "Earnardt Bar" addition, if dissection reveals something warranted on the cage.


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2020)

i read a couple posts thru here about restrictor plate racing....they stopped using them last year  FYI......they answer to breaking up the close side by side racing is simple in nature......tear down the banking at both daytona and dega...flatten them out.you'll have to lift to make the turn...of course that will never happen....and i'd hate to see it....


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The two really over-aggressive drivers that I was referring to had nothing to do with this last lap melee last night.  One of them was already out of the race and thankfully finished past the 30th place.  These two just drive crazy most every week and tend to wreck other drivers along their paths.   I am well aware that on the last lap of the Daytona 500 and most every other race that all bets are off for every driver as they all want to win this race.   Heck, I even love it when Kyle Busch takes out these two drivers even if it was on the 1st lap of every race !!!!



one started very early  ......william byron got ''stenhoused''....in stage one......


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

specialk said:


> i read a couple posts thru here about restrictor plate racing....they stopped using them last year  FYI......they answer to breaking up the close side by side racing is simple in nature......tear down the banking at both daytona and dega...flatten them out.you'll have to lift to make the turn...of course that will never happen....and i'd hate to see it....



ok  so they quit calling it a restrictor and now call it a tapered spacer... it does the same thing.

Get rid of it.  Throw it away.  Burn them in the infield and forge knife handles out of them.

Cut the width of the tires to 12 or 14 inches instead of the 20 to 22 inch wide tires they have now.  It doesn't matter what the banking is, they can't just hold it on the metal and circulate.  They would have to lift in the corners.  It would put the racing back into the hands of the drivers talent, and the ability of the crew chief to set the chassis to work the track.

Wanna spread them out more?  Go to a softer tire compound, which would make for more pit stops during the race and spread them out.  Do away with the 'stages' in the race... it is a race, not a blasted 3 part play at the local high school. That will spread them out more.

And that green/white/checker?  Do they think that is safer to do it over and over and over than to have racing back to the flag?


----------



## Doghunter11 (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ok  so they quit calling it a restrictor and now call it a tapered spacer... it does the same thing.
> 
> Get rid of it.  Throw it away.  Burn them in the infield and forge knife handles out of them.
> 
> ...


I don’t know that narrowing the tires would make it any safer drivers are still going to push the car to the limits and risk a big wreck to win. It might spread the field out but possibly cause some bad single car crashes.  I’m not as old as some others on here but for as long as I can remember Daytona and talladega have been known for the big one. Unless you limit the speeds way down I think the fear of the bad crash will just be part of super speedway racing


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2020)

Greene728 said:


> Great news! Whatever he decides to do afterwards is up to him. I've always been a Newman fan and wish him the best either way. He's always been a great racer and a class act IMO. If he does hang up the helmet, he's definitely earned that choice.
> Godspeed Rocket Man!




i never have been a real fan of newman, but you got to respect him.....he's driven for just about every owner in the garage....penske, rousch, stewart, childress come to mind.....won the winston, daytona 500, brickyard.....many poles, runs for chamionships......hope he can get back in the car.......


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> I don’t know that narrowing the tires would make it any safer drivers are still going to push the car to the limits and risk a big wreck to win. It might spread the field out but possibly cause some bad single car crashes.  I’m not as old as some others on here but for as long as I can remember Daytona and talladega have been known for the big one. Unless you limit the speeds way down I think the fear of the bad crash will just be part of super speedway racing



they are known for 'the big one' because NASCAR got stupid 35 years ago and put a restrictor on the engines so one car couldn't get out and run by itself.  If you go back to watch the races from the 70's and early 80's, you didn't see 25 or 30 cars all running in one pack round and round and round waiting on the last 12 laps to make a move and try and sneak in a win.

Yes, you would probably have a few wrecks from lack of traction with the narrow tire to start with, but those boys aren't stupid. The first time they run down in a corner and drifted up the track, they would slow down the next time.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they are known for 'the big one' because NASCAR got stupid 35 years ago and put a restrictor on the engines so one car couldn't get out and run by itself.  If you go back to watch the races from the 70's and early 80's, you didn't see 25 or 30 cars all running in one pack round and round and round waiting on the last 12 laps to make a move and try and sneak in a win.
> 
> Yes, you would probably have a few wrecks from lack of traction with the narrow tire to start with, but those boys aren't stupid. The first time they run down in a corner and drifted up the track, they would slow down the next time.


You may be right I really don’t know the best option. I just know with technology getting so advanced they had to do something to slow the cars down. I think a big help would be to not allow them to bump draft or push the car in front that was the cause of a couple wrecks last night, Or atleast Square off the bumpers to let them square up and push without turning the car In front. That would also reduce the aero dynamics and slow them down some.


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ..... than to have racing back to the flag?



i like the idea of racing back to the flag....the checkered flag, not a caution flag....no race should end under caution imo.....and some of the best racing comes on the last lap of the stages now....


----------



## normaldave (Feb 18, 2020)

I think this was "the beginning of the end".  The response of the biggest of the big 3 and NASCAR to the engineering dominance of the smallest of the big three manufacturers set the groundwork for what we see today.

BTW, you gotta love Petty's brilliance in the pits.

Enjoy: ~ 6 minutes


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

normaldave said:


> I think this was "the beginning of the end".  The response of the biggest of the big 3 and NASCAR to the engineering dominance of the smallest of the big three manufacturers set the groundwork for what we see today.
> 
> BTW, you gotta love Petty's brilliance in the pits.
> 
> ...



they didn't call him King Richard without a reason


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ok  so they quit calling it a restrictor and now call it a tapered spacer... it does the same thing.
> 
> Get rid of it.  Throw it away.  Burn them in the infield and forge knife handles out of them.
> 
> ...


Softer tires? You mean like the ones they used at the 2008 brickyard 400. The longest run was 12 laps. That would make for some exciting racing


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 18, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> You may be right I really don’t know the best option. I just know with technology getting so advanced they had to do something to slow the cars down. I think a big help would be to not allow them to bump draft or push the car in front that was the cause of a couple wrecks last night, Or atleast Square off the bumpers to let them square up and push without turning the car In front. That would also reduce the aero dynamics and slow them down some.


They've tried all of that before. Bump drafting is part of Daytona and talledega racing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Softer tires? You mean like the ones they used at the 2008 brickyard 400. The longest run was 12 laps. That would make for some exciting racing



I didn't say pure gum rubber....

there are differing durometers of rubber... you could pick one that worked for the track


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> They've tried all of that before. Bump drafting is part of Daytona and talledega racing.


 not if they are spread out, and they don't have the hp to catch you

bump drafting is a by product of restrictor plate racing..... period.   and it sucks


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 18, 2020)

Wheres the latest update on his actual injuries.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> not if they are spread out, and they don't have the hp to catch you
> 
> bump drafting is a by product of restrictor plate racing..... period.   and it sucks


Spread out?Cant catch you? How would that equate to better racing. Sounds like going for a Sunday drive.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Wheres the latest update on his actual injuries.


NOne yet.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> And that green/white/checker?  Do they think that is safer to do it over and over and over than to have racing back to the flag?



Agreed. Why even have the rest of the race. Just line them up and green/white/checker and let everyone go about their business.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 18, 2020)

normaldave said:


> I think this was "the beginning of the end".  The response of the biggest of the big 3 and NASCAR to the engineering dominance of the smallest of the big three manufacturers set the groundwork for what we see today.
> 
> BTW, you gotta love Petty's brilliance in the pits.
> 
> Enjoy: ~ 6 minutes


Funny how both petty’s plymoth and the cyclones 428 cobras blew up.
I think they all did by now.
Wish I had one blown!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 18, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> NOne yet.


NOOO bya NO.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Wheres the latest update on his actual injuries.


They aint talking much. 
That race last night sure did bring back a bad memory. Missing Dale Earnhardt.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Wheres the latest update on his actual injuries.



I've been waiting to hear this as well. I get the feeling that although the injuries weren't life threatening, that they are still very possible life altering.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m all but sure of it Mr Pate.


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2020)

newmans wreck looked/was bad for sure, but there's been worse ''looking'' wrecks and they walked away.....most recent was dillons 500 in the fence....the fact it was in the fence helped in out, but some fans did get injured...


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 18, 2020)

Dustin Pate said:


> I've been waiting to hear this as well. I get the feeling that although the injuries weren't life threatening, that they are still very possible life altering.



This ^


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 18, 2020)

Here's an update on Newman in the last hour . . .



https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...ital-following-last-lap-wreck-in-daytona-500/



> On Tuesday, Roush Fenway Racing President Steve Newmark posted on social media that Newman remained at Halifax Medical Center.





NASCAR Retweeted:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229810697309184000



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229613440433639424



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229604453822672896


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Spread out?Cant catch you? How would that equate to better racing. Sounds like going for a Sunday drive.



YEAH... the races in the 60's 70's 80's and early 90's were so boring...


----------



## srb (Feb 18, 2020)

See what his wife has to say now....Very bad week for him..
Apparently they were still doing the rescue ranch together..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 18, 2020)

Another good sign with Newman awake & speaking. Hope things continue showing signs of improvement for him.



https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...ital-following-last-lap-wreck-in-daytona-500/



> On Tuesday, Roush Fenway Racing President Steve Newmark posted on social media that Newman remained at Halifax Medical Center. The team later announced in a *statement at 3:45 p.m. ET that Newman is “awake and speaking with family and doctors*.”





https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/story/_/id/28731022/ryan-newman-awake-speaking-daytona-500-crash

*Ryan Newman awake, speaking after Daytona 500 crash*

4:21 PM ET




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229869506970910723


----------



## saltysenior (Feb 18, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> They've tried all of that before. Bump drafting is part of Daytona and talledega racing.


true,,,but out and out blocking is now accepted


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2020)

They're headed to vegas for the west coast swing....my bet is ga's own david ragan will fill in the #6 until ryan can return.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2020)

In case you want more on Newman & may not have see this below . . . 



Time = 4:02 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229911921706622979


https://www.foxsports.com/nascar/st...00-update-family-wife-daughters-who-is-021820 



> That is why his injuries suffered Monday night in a serious accident made the NASCAR family cry. His two daughters were at Daytona for the race, hoping their daddy could get to victory lane. While the couple is separated, Krissie Newman tweeted prior to the finish that she “would love to see my girls in [Victory Lane] but always praying for a safe race”.











Time = 8:25 





*Race Hub crew provides update on status of Ryan Newman following Daytona 500 wreck | NASCAR ON FOX*

6 hours ago 

Feb 18, 2020



> Per Roush Fenway Racing, Ryan Newman is awake and speaking with family and doctors. Brad Keselowski and Ricky Craven react to what happened at the end of the Daytona 500.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2020)

I was just about to post the same thing. Amazingly good news.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Great news,,,,


----------



## antharper (Feb 19, 2020)

Dustin Pate said:


> I was just about to post the same thing. Amazingly good news.


Yes it is .... unbelievable actually !


----------



## oops1 (Feb 19, 2020)

That’s a relief..thanks for sharing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2020)

WOW! That's great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 19, 2020)

Great news! Say what one will about NASCAR, but the safety protocols they have implemented in the past 19 years are great.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 19, 2020)

That’s incredible


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 19, 2020)

Speechless on his remarkable condition.


----------



## campboy (Feb 19, 2020)

Man that's great to see!! I was sick to my stomach waiting for word after the race.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2020)

Whoa folks at the rocking good news & progress!



Let's include the recent time stamp.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230172755657711616


----------



## Batjack (Feb 19, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa folks at the rocking good news & progress!


That's a NASCAR driver for you.... worst to first in 2 laps.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2020)

Batjack said:


> That's a NASCAR driver for you.... worst to first in 2 laps.



Yep, I can dig it.


----------



## specialk (Feb 19, 2020)

Dang...he might race sunday at vegas. ..lol....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2020)

He has been released from the hospital.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 19, 2020)

I can’t believe my eyes


----------



## Raylander (Feb 19, 2020)

That’s awesome! I still can’t believe it.

Get the man some shoes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2020)

One tough cookie right there! That's GREAT!


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 19, 2020)

Good deal. And sporting that NWTF shirt.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 19, 2020)

XIronheadX said:


> Good deal. And sporting that NWTF shirt.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice seeing even better news.  Looking forward to things for him & family to continue to improve.



6-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230202848912211968



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227990894281973762


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 19, 2020)

Evidently his guardian angel can fly 200 mph.


----------



## specialk (Feb 19, 2020)

Chastain in the 6 at Vegas....


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 19, 2020)

It's got to be tough on these guys wives. It doesn't appear all that dangerous until something like this happens. Hopefully they can mend their relationship


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 19, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Spread out?Cant catch you? How would that equate to better racing. Sounds like going for a Sunday drive.


Without the plates, clean air is king. They'll spread out, the leader will check out on the first lap (see richard petty) and finish going bankrupt. Plates are awesome, seeing as how theyre only on two tracks. Let the plate-haters skip a race.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 19, 2020)

You woulda thought with all those bucks supporting a whole crew of folks somebody woulda brought the boy some shoes.


----------



## srb (Feb 19, 2020)

That really shows the safety in these cars they build today***

Totally unbelievable, Plus luck and the man upstairs ***


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 19, 2020)

It's awesome he came out of the hospital so quickly in such good shape, it was a hard couple of days for even the most casual fans

However:

I find it hard to believe Nascar didn't have enough information to immediately set the world at ease about this wreck. My gut says they made a quick decision to let the information blackout play to the max, to get maximum attention to their brand. We're all believing he might be dead for 18 hours before one peep comes out says "he's awake"? "Alive but serious"? All this stinks. How does a guy go from "serious" to walking out without even a cast on his arm in a day and a half. Nascar wanted the world to hold it's breath and focus on this until it was no longer possible (discharge).


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 19, 2020)

Im wondering what the serious condition was and why it took three days to show he is 99% fine to the world.
Many of us were thinking his injuries were horrible.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 19, 2020)

His condition was "serious and non life threatening" in less than 4 hours. I imagine it takes a while to run quite a few tests. And since he's not driving this weekend, I guess it's still pretty serious with the condition I've watched others drive with. Just as my business isn't yours, I imagine his business wasn't yours until the family decided it was. Many "assume the worst".


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2020)

You've got to be kidding...


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 19, 2020)

No broken bones?
No crutches?
No bandages?
No neck brace?

You would think his brain and guts would be jacked up from hitting the wall and then being t-boned.

That dude is an iron man. I have had worse injuries falling off of a 5 gallon paint bucket.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m glad he’s ok but it does seem like they tried to play it out for the most possible drama. They made out like it was a big deal he was awake and talking yesterday then suddenly he’s going home today and looks to be in good condition.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That dude is an iron man. I have had worse injuries falling off of a 5 gallon paint bucket.


???


Seeing him walk out of that hospital so soon is nothing short of miraculous.


I agree with a previous poster...Seems Nascar may have strung everyone along.


----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Seeing him walk out of that hospital so soon is nothing short of miraculous.
> ...


No Dale Sr had his hand on him. Lol!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Ryan Newmans recovery is a long way from over. He and his family still need prayers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 24, 2020)

Wish Newman well in getting over his newly announced head injury. 



https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/...eing-treated-head-injury-no-internal-injuries 

*Ryan Newman being treated for head injury, has no internal injuries*



> "I was fortunate to avoid any internal organ damage or broken bones. I did sustain a head injury for which I'm currently being treated," Newman wrote in a statement. "The doctors have been pleased with my progression over the last few days."


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 24, 2020)

Sounds like a concussion. In every other sport they say "oh he has a concussion, he's headed to the locker room". Glad he's ok, but I'm telling you- we got played.


----------



## specialk (Feb 25, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> Sounds like a concussion. In every other sport they say "oh he has a concussion, he's headed to the locker room". Glad he's ok, but I'm telling you- we got played.



he might have been unconscious, and not responded to the medics on scene.....


----------



## Duff (Feb 25, 2020)

specialk said:


> he might have been unconscious, and not responded to the medics on scene.....



That’s what I was thinking. I’m sure it was a scare for those guys. Just not sure why they are still being secret about it. Weird


----------



## specialk (Feb 25, 2020)

Duff said:


> That’s what I was thinking. I’m sure it was a scare for those guys. Just not sure why they are still being secret about it. Weird



well, its on ryan now...he can tell whats going on if he chooses......my bet is hes being treated by the same docs as junebug....at least i would if i was in his shoes.....


----------



## srb (Feb 26, 2020)

There was a picture of him already back at RfR shop....

Glad he is better, I’m still thinking how he is even walking now!

?


----------

